# Scanning for Mid-Cap & Speculative Shares



## moneyforjam (18 June 2010)

What programs/tools are the best to scan for activity in Mid-Cap and Speculative shares? Do they allow me to specifically look for mining companies?


----------



## tech/a (18 June 2010)

There are many.

Metastock
Amibroker

Are probably the most popular

Bullcharts 
Ninja trader

Are others

As for specific criteria that is limited to 
(1) You data supplier. Premium data for isnstance has stocks already packaged into their constituents---like mining etc.
There are capabilities for people to make their own indexes of stocks that you can then run your own searches and analysis on. I did this for sometime with all uraniuam stocks.It gave me an un weighted chart of all of the constituents. (according to my list). I use Just data.

I can with the help of Tradesim compose any list of stocks into an index or scan list withing seconds.
But it will not specifically search for Mining stocks or Finance stocks etc.
I dont know of any software that specifically does this.
IE find me all stocks that are Mining stocks,or in the Finance/health/utilities sector.

(2) What you can code into the software to identify it in the prospect.
Ami/Metastock are pretty good at this.An experienced coder can find most anything once a scan list is loaded.


----------



## nunthewiser (18 June 2010)

Most Brokers (etrade does) have a scanning tool for market cap/sector/volumes/etc etc etc 
Pretty sure the ASX website has one also .


----------



## skc (18 June 2010)

You can get a free account with these guys and try things out.

Full membership not at all expensive.

Although I am not sure about how up to date their data is.

http://www.sharefilter.com/price.php


----------



## Miner (13 December 2020)

Does anyone have experience in using trading Pivot from Phillip Porter? Noticed the product review https://www.productreview.com.au/listings/port-phillip-publishing  - not sure how many comments are not commissioned.
My personal experience with PP team - often fluke or the prices recommended not reachable; verbose marketing over pages and calculation of returns when they claim to use a calculator only available in Bali market.
Serious feedback will be appreciated.  Obvious people who are experts on trading charts from free software - do not need to pay any one for intrepretation.


----------

